# P0230 Fuel Pump Primary Circuit Malfunction??



## erhodub (Dec 24, 2002)

Hello all. As the title says, I'm dealing with a CEL throwing the subject code. Car is a mk3.5 2002 Cabrio 2.0L. The car has occasionally cut out while driving over the past couple months. The other day it wouldn't start so I flicked the fuel pump relay and bing; the fuel pump kicked on and the car started up. So I ordered a new "updated 7 pin fuel pump relay to replace the originall 8 pin relay" from German Auto Parts. Today it came, I put it in, and fired the car up. It started, but the same CEL code came right back. I shut the car off, cleared the code, started it back up, and a few seconds later it came back. The best I could get was the code to stay cleared until I hit the gas. As soon as the rpm's went up the CEL came back on. 

Could anyone point me in the right direction for the next step? Do I need to start testing wires/signals? I've never been good with wiring so the more info the better. 

Also as an FYI - being a late cabrio the fuel pump relay is the 409 relay also found in mkIV's. 

Also, I was previously getting "Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to Ground" codes for all 4 cylinders each time the car cut out while driving, allong with the subject fuel pump circuit code. 

And I tried the search function but only found a few threads with no real answer. I apologize if there are other threads covering this subject already. 

Thanks for your help. 

Troy


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Those injector codes (as well as many other circuit codes) are common in A4 cars due to a faulty fuel pump relay. I've seen it in the later Cabrio's as well, so you're on the right track.

Now, this one code is the only thing you've got left, and the relay is verified good? Remember, new does not necessarily mean good, especially if it's a cheap made-in-China part. I'd try an OE relay from the dealer, I believe VW has revised it a few times.

If that doesn't fix it, the only other possible cause is a problem in the fuel pump circuit, so get out the wiring diagram and start checking. Remember, the pump is also part of the circuit, so check that too.


----------



## erhodub (Dec 24, 2002)

Anony00GT said:


> Those injector codes (as well as many other circuit codes) are common in A4 cars due to a faulty fuel pump relay. I've seen it in the later Cabrio's as well, so you're on the right track.
> 
> Now, this one code is the only thing you've got left, and the relay is verified good? Remember, new does not necessarily mean good, especially if it's a cheap made-in-China part. I'd try an OE relay from the dealer, I believe VW has revised it a few times.
> 
> If that doesn't fix it, the only other possible cause is a problem in the fuel pump circuit, so get out the wiring diagram and start checking. Remember, the pump is also part of the circuit, so check that too.


Thank for the input Anony. The new relay from GAP is indeed the cheaper Chinese version. However in my experience with GAP, even the cheaper version of things they sell are of fairly high quality. Is there an easy enough way to test the relay itself? I'd rather be certain of this new one is good before buying a new one. The OE one will be another $50 from GAP.

Also, when I went to the dealer for a relay they did not have the one for the fuse box in stock, but claimed there was a second relay that they had which was installed elsewhere? I'm not really familiar with a second FP relay and couldn't seem to get a clear answer from the parts guy on where it was located....


Troy


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Not much but it will give you some starting points.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16614/P0230


----------



## erhodub (Dec 24, 2002)

Just to give an update for anyone else with the same problem. I replaced the new Chinese relay with an OE relay. Been about a week with no issues so far...


----------

